
The Gimmick of the Novel of Ideas - lermontov
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2020/06/25/the-gimmick-of-the-novel-of-ideas/
======
throwaway_pdp09
"...the novel of ideas reflects the challenge posed by the integration of
externally developed concepts long before the arrival of conceptual art"

"These came to obtrude against a set of generic expectations—nondidactic
representation; a dynamic, temporally complex relation between events and the
representation of events; character development; verisimilitude—established
only in wake of the novel’s separation from history and romance..."

From the 1st para. Does this stuff mean anything?

~~~
fmoralesc
"The challenge that the novel of ideas faces: how does one integrate the
exposition and discussion of ideas in the context of a novel (when the origin
of those ideas is not the novel itself)?"

"[The techniques used in the novel of ideas] are in conflict with some
expectations [enumerated here...] about how a novel works, that in turn were
established as novels became more than historical retellings and romances
stories".

It is stuffy, but not meaningless.

------
voldacar
Sounds like the sort of thing that could come out of GPT-2

